# 2016 in classical music



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

It seems to me that it probably takes at least a couple years before a piece becomes popular enough for me to hear, as I know probably too few works from the past decade. 

I've listened to the Grammy nominees for contemporary classical compositions, and my favorite of them was probably Theofanidis's Bassoon Concerto, but apparently that piece was actually written in 2002. I don't know why it was nominated for this year but whatever. 

Are there any compositions from the past year that any of you were particularly fond of? That you think have a chance to endure?


----------

